# Chicken cordon bleu help



## nicole (Feb 25, 2005)

I was going to make chicken cordon blue for dinner. All  I have is Virginia ham. Is that dry enough ham? last time i made it when you cut into the chicken juices were a flowin. Made everything all soggy?????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2005)

The problem with a true Virginia smoked ham is that it's so salty that it has to first be boiled before it can be used for anything else.  Any ham will work for your Chicken Cordon Bleau.  But before you place it in the chicken roll, bake it in a slow oven of about 200 degrees on a cookie sheet.  This will evaporate the excess moisture.  But don't make it too dry.  You want the ham to be tender, not rubbery.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## nicole (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank goodweed. I didn't make it yet but, when I do I will do just that.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 26, 2005)

Great info, Goodweed. I'm a huge fan of Cordon Blue, I'll remember what you said next time!


----------

